
The'Intellectual Dark Web' Is Just Rehashing Old P.C. Controversies in New Media - axiomdata316
https://reason.com/blog/2018/05/14/the-intellectual-dark-web-and-its-hereti
======
oldmancoyote
Not rehashing. Repackaging, so these issues raise broader questions.

